# piernas/patas (de hombre)



## hatzi13

Hola:

Preferiría no usar "piernas". ¿Puedo usar "patas"?

"Cuatro cicatrices, las dos por el pecho y otras dos por las _piernas/patas_ lo habían manchado"

Gracias.


----------



## Rocko!

hatzi13 said:


> Preferiría no usar "piernas". ¿Puedo usar "patas"?
> "Cuatro cicatrices, las dos por el pecho y otras dos por las _piernas/patas_ lo habían manchado"


Podría llamar —con comicidad— "patas" a mis piernas, pero nunca usaría la palabra "patas" para hablar de las piernas de otra persona, a menos de que se trate de un amigo o persona a la que le tengo extrema confianza y camaradería.

¿Es esta la idea?:
Cuatro cicatrices, dos en el pecho, y una en cada pierna, lo tenian marcado.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sí, puedes usar 'patas' para 'piernas' pero en un contexto informal. Por ejemplo decir a un amigo, 'me duele la pata'.


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> Podría llamar —con comicidad— "patas" a mis piernas, pero nunca usaría la palabra "patas" para hablar de las piernas de otra persona, a menos de que se trate de un amigo o persona a la que le tengo extrema confianza y camaradería.
> 
> ¿Es esta la idea?:
> Cuatro cicatrices, dos en el pecho, y una en cada pierna, lo tenian marcado.



No, no es un texto cómico. Tampoco se trata de intimidad.

Pero, ¿por qué has dicho tenian marcado y no habían manchado?

Gracias


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sí, puedes usar 'patas' para 'piernas' pero en un contexto informal. Por ejemplo decir a un amigo, 'me duele la pata'.


Bueno, el registro es informal pero el relato es dramático, conmovedor.

Gracias.


----------



## Rocko!

hatzi13 said:


> No, no es un texto cómico. Tampoco se trata de intimidad.
> Pero, ¿por qué has dicho tenian marcado y no habían manchado?
> Gracias


Para mí, las cicatrices son marcas, no manchas. Aunque, si las cicatrices son oscuras, podrías decir "lo tenían marcado con unas manchas".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

hatzi13 said:


> Bueno, el registro es informal pero el relato es dramático, conmovedor.
> Gracias.


Usando "patas" le haces perder todo el sentido dramático, en mi opinión.


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> Para mí, las cicatrices son marcas, no manchas. Aunque, si las cicatrices son oscuras, podrías decir "lo tenían marcado con unas manchas".


 Sí, me doy cuenta, pero se refiere a la sangre de las cicatrices en el texto... Mi pregunta se refería a tu "_tenían_" en vez de mi "_habían_".


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Usando "patas" le haces perder todo el sentido dramático, en mi opinión.



Sí, eso pensaba.

Gracias aldonzalorenzo.


----------



## Rocko!

No sé cómo lo verán en otros países. Para mí, la sangre, cuando es propia y corre en forma líquida y abundante nos _cubre de sangre _o nos mancha la ropa, y solamente diría que una persona está manchada de sangre si esa sangre no es suya, sino de otro herido o con sangre de un animal. Aunque admito que cuando la sangre no está fresca, sino que se ha secado o coagulado, si se podría decir que la sangre propia nos mancha.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Podrías decir tal vez "extremidades", pero yo soy poco poética. Espera más respuestas


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> No sé cómo lo verán en otros países. Para mí, la sangre, cuando es propia y corre en forma líquida y abundante nos _cubre de sangre _o *nos mancha la ropa*, y solamente diría que una persona está manchada de sangre si esa sangre no es suya, sino de otro herido o con sangre de un animal. Aunque admito que cuando la sangre no está fresca, sino que se ha secado o coagulado, si se podría decir que la sangre propia nos mancha.



Eso es Rocko, pero ¿por qué _tenían_ y no _habían_?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

hatzi13 said:


> Eso es Rocko, pero ¿por qué _tenían_ y no _habían_?


Pues decir perfectamente "lo habían marcado".


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues decir perfectamente "lo habían marcado".


Y si se trataba de una sábana, ¿podría decir la tenían manchado?


----------



## Rocko!

hatzi13 said:


> Eso es Rocko, pero ¿por qué _tenían_ y no _habían_?


Como dijo Aldonzalorenzo, puedes decir "habían".
Mi elección de "tenían" corresponde a la idea de padecer, estar atrapado o encontrarse en una situación, mientras que "habían" es simplemente entrar en un estado:

—Sus gritos de ella lo habían cansado.
—Sus gritos de ella lo tenían cansado.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

hatzi13 said:


> Y si se trataba de una sábana, ¿podría decir la tenían manchado?


Me tienes un poco cansada, hatzi 
¿Puedes poner la frase completa como la dirías? No acabo de entender bien lo que quieres decir.


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> Como dijo Aldonzalorenzo, puedes decir "habían".
> Mi elección de "tenían" corresponde a la idea de padecer, estar atrapado o encontrarse en una situación, mientras que "habían" es simplemente entrar en un estado:
> 
> —Sus gritos de ella lo habían cansado.
> —Sus gritos de ella lo tenían cansado.



Sí, me di cuenta. En el texto la idea de _padecer_ y _encontrarse en una situación_ coincide perfectamente.

Gracias, Rocko.


----------



## Rocko!

hatzi13 said:


> Sí, me di cuenta. En el texto la idea de _padecer_ y _encontrarse en una situación_ coincide perfectamente.
> Gracias, Rocko.


El tema del coronavirus me había cansado (fisiológicamente).
El tema del coronavirus me tenía cansado (emocionalmente).


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me tienes un poco cansada, hatzi
> ¿Puedes poner la frase completa como la dirías? No acabo de entender bien lo que quieres decir.


Jeje, ¡perdón!

"[un pedazo de tela] Había ahogado muchos gemidos. Al tenderse por primera vez, fue regado de sangre. Y no de virginidad, sino de odio. Cuatro cicatrices, las dos en el pecho y otras dos en las piernas lo _habían/ tenían_ manchado".


----------



## Circunflejo

hatzi13 said:


> Cuatro cicatrices, las dos en el pecho y otras dos en las piernas lo _habían/ tenían_ manchado".


Habían. Si las piernas son delgadas, podrías decir canillas (en vez de piernas).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Si estás hablando de una tela, deberías decir "... fue regad*a* de sangre. Y no de virginidad, sino de odio. Cuatro cicatrices, dos en el pecho y otras dos en las piernas la habían manchado". Si entiendo bien, en tu frase no diria "la tenían manchada".
Hay algo que no me acaba de gustar, pero no sé bien qué es.


----------



## hatzi13

Circunflejo said:


> Habían. Si las piernas son delgadas, podrías decir canillas (en vez de piernas).



No se trata de aspecto físico (delgadas o no). Estoy buscando un sinónimo de "piernas", de sentido/habla popular.

Gracias, en todo caso,


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Si estás hablando de una tela, deberías decir "... fue regad*a* de sangre. Y no de virginidad, sino de odio. Cuatro cicatrices, dos en el pecho y otras dos en las piernas la habían manchado". Si entiendo bien, en tu frase no diria "la tenían manchada".
> Hay algo que no me acaba de gustar, pero no sé bien qué es.


Pero es *un pedazo* de tela (masculino), ¿verdad?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

hatzi13 said:


> Pero es *un pedazo* de tela (masculino), ¿verdad?


Sí, tienes razón. 
Y fíjate que yo suprimiría el artículo delante de "en el pecho". 
Y otra opción para "piernas" es extremidades, a falta de otra mejor.


----------



## Circunflejo

hatzi13 said:


> Estoy buscando un sinónimo de "piernas", de sentido/habla popular.


 Ya. Una vez descartado patas por romper con el tono general del texto, la única alternativa que se me ocurre son canillas, pero las canillas no son piernas a secas sino piernas delgadas.


hatzi13 said:


> Pero es *un pedazo* de tela (masculino), ¿verdad?





aldonzalorenzo said:


> Y otra opción para "piernas" es extremidades, a falta de otra mejor.


El problema de extremidades es que es un término que vale tanto para piernas como para brazos. Además de ser menos coloquial aún que el propio piernas.


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sí, tienes razón.
> Y fíjate que yo suprimiría el artículo delante de "en el pecho".
> Y otra opción para "piernas" es extremidades, a falta de otra mejor.


 "Extremidades" podría referirse a los brazos también ¿no?

¿Por qué suprimir el artículo?

¿En pecho?


----------



## Agró

Las gambas.
(si está en desuso, reúsese)
gamba2
Del it. _gamba_ 'pierna', este del lat. vulg. _camba_ 'pierna de las caballerías', y este del gr. καμπή _kampḗ_ '
2. f. desus. Parte del animal entre el pie y la rodilla, o que incluye también el muslo.

meter la gamba

1. loc. verb. coloq. meter la pata.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

hatzi13 said:


> "Extremidades" podría referirse a los brazos también ¿no?
> ¿Por qué suprimir el artículo?
> ¿En pecho?


Jajaja, este hilo es muy divertido. Sí, extremidades es brazos y piernas. 
En vez de decir "las dos en el pecho" yo diría "dos en el pecho".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Agró said:


> Las gambas.


La 'gamba' es palabra usual y normal en Argentina. Lo que pasa que nuestro amigo griego dice que quiere una palabra con sentido dramático y conmovedor. Ni 'pata' ni 'gamba' me suenan conmovedores para nada.


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> La 'gamba' es palabra usual y normal en Argentina. Lo que pasa que nuestro amigo griego dice que *quiere una palabra con sentido dramático* y conmovedor. Ni 'pata' ni 'gamba' me suenan conmovedores para nada.



No, quiero una palabra de registro/habla popular pero no cómica. Pero "gambas" tampoco me suena bien...


----------



## Agró

*pierna*

extremidad, pata, muslo, pernil, zanca, anca
Quizá las dos últimas.


----------



## Circunflejo

Circunflejo said:


> Una vez descartado patas por romper con el tono general del texto, la única alternativa que se me ocurre son canillas, pero las canillas no son piernas a secas sino piernas delgadas.


Otra alternativa sería zancas. En el lado positivo, es coloquial. En el lado negativo, se refiere, principalmente, a piernas largas y delgadas y tiene un punto cómico. Sigo pensando que si no quieres usar piernas, la mejor alternativa es canillas; a no ser que se hayan descrito previamente las piernas de esa persona y no sean (muy) delgadas.


----------



## hatzi13

Agró said:


> *pierna*
> 
> extremidad, pata, muslo, pernil, zanca, anca
> Quizá las dos últimas.



Las he visto ambas, Agro. _Las ancas_ parecía perfecto, ya que se utilizan en plural como la palabra del original. Pero, cuando se refieren a seres humanos obtienen un sentido irónico ¿no?


----------



## Circunflejo

hatzi13 said:


> _Las ancas_ parecía perfecto, ya que se utilizan en plural como la palabra del original. Pero, cuando se refieren a seres humanos obtienen un sentido irónico ¿no?


Ancas habitualmente solo se usa para las ranas.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

hatzi13 said:


> Bueno, el registro es informal pero el relato es dramático, conmovedor.


Me había quedado con la idea de dramatismo, se me pasó lo de informal. 



Agró said:


> *pierna: *extremidad, pata, muslo, pernil, zanca, anca
> Quizá las dos últimas.





Circunflejo said:


> Otra alternativa sería zancas. En el lado positivo, es coloquial. En el lado negativo, se refiere, principalmente, a piernas largas y delgadas y tiene un punto cómico. Sigo pensando que si no quieres usar piernas, la mejor alternativa es canillas; a no ser que se hayan descrito previamente las piernas de esa persona y no sean (muy) delgadas.


Para mí 'ancas' son de las ranas; y 'zanca' ni lo entendería o lo relacionaría con 'zancos'.
Si no vale 'piernas' tal vez 'canillas' esté bien.


----------



## Agró

Por mis barrios se usa a veces *ancas* aplicado a personas. se lo he oído a gente mayor, de pueblo, pero puede haber influencia del vasco (*ankak*), que es la palabra usual.

¿Se puede saber por qué no quieres usar *piernas*?


----------



## Circunflejo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> 'zanca' ni lo entendería


 Me deja a cuadros. Para mí es una palabra de toda la vida.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¿Cómo dirías? ¿Mueve las zancas? Yo lo entendería por el parecido con zancos, pero no creo haber usado esa palabra en mi vida.


----------



## Circunflejo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Cómo dirías?


Con esas zancas que tienes llegas pronto/rápido a todos los sitios.
¡Vaya zancas!


----------



## Calambur

hatzi13 said:


> "Cuatro cicatrices, las dos por el pecho y otras dos por las _piernas/patas_ lo habían manchado"





aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hay algo que no me acaba de gustar, pero no sé bien qué es.


¿Será, tal vez, que las cicatrices no manchan?...

En cuanto a la consulta original, teniendo en cuenta todos los dimes y diretes: *piernas*.

Saludos._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Circunflejo said:


> Con esas zancas que tienes llegas pronto/rápido a todos los sitios.
> ¡Vaya zancas!


Así dicho sí me suena, en movimiento, como 'zancada' que sí me resulta normal. 
Pero nunca diría algo como 'me duele la zanca izquierda'. 



Calambur said:


> En cuanto a la consulta original, teniendo en cuenta todos los dimes y diretes: *piernas*.
> Saludos._


Yo creo que es lo más sabio. Y hatzi se ha ido ya a dormir.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Circunflejo said:


> Ancas habitualmente solo se usa para las ranas.


Y para mujeres...flojas de ancas.


----------



## Xiscomx

hatzi13 said:


> Preferiría no usar "piernas". ¿Puedo usar "patas"?
> 
> "Cuatro cicatrices, las dos por el pecho y otras dos por las _piernas/patas_ lo habían manchado”


Todavía siento en mis recuerdos la tierna reprensión de mi abuela al escuchar mi interés por su pierna dolorida: _«Paquito, las personas, como tú y como yo, tenemos piernas; son los animales los que tienen patas, y los patos los que más...»_

Tu descripción de las cuatro cicatrices es excesivamente vaga: ... dos por el pecho..., dos por las piernas... Si quieres evitar usar piernas o patas, puedes recurrir a precisar el lugar exacto de las dos cicatrices de las piernas: ... una en el muslo y la otra en la rodilla, o, una cicatriz a cada lado de la pantorrilla izquierda. Sugiero el mismo proceder para las otras dos cicatrices del pecho.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Agró said:


> Por mis barrios se usa a veces *ancas* aplicado a personas. se lo he oído a gente mayor, de pueblo, pero puede haber influencia del vasco (h*ankak*), que es la palabra usual. ( también usamos "zangoak", hankak/zangoak, las ancas y zancas del castellano)
> 
> ¿Se puede saber por qué no quieres usar *piernas*?


Buena pregunta.


Calambur said:


> ¿Será, tal vez, que las cicatrices no manchan?...


Exacto, las heridas sangran, la sangre mancha. Cuando la herida cicatriza, ya no sangra, por lo tanto deja de manchar. No tengo muy claro qué es lo que hatzi quiere decir.


----------



## hatzi13

Agró said:


> Por mis barrios se usa a veces *ancas* aplicado a personas. se lo he oído a gente mayor, de pueblo, pero puede haber influencia del vasco (*ankak*), que es la palabra usual.
> 
> ¿Se puede saber por qué no quieres usar *piernas*?


Porque en el original utiliza una palabra que es más popular, de sentido del habla del pueblo...


----------



## hatzi13

Marsianitoh said:


> Buena pregunta.
> 
> Exacto, las heridas sangran, la sangre mancha. Cuando la herida cicatriza, ya no sangra, por lo tanto deja de manchar. No tengo muy claro qué es lo que hatzi quiere decir.


Así es, ¡claro! Pero se trata de literatura, por eso el registro/ léxico, a veces, llega a ser post-comunicativo.


----------



## hatzi13

Xiscomx said:


> Todavía siento en mis recuerdos la tierna reprensión de mi abuela al escuchar mi interés por su pierna dolorida: _«Paquito, las personas, como tú y como yo, tenemos piernas; son los animales los que tienen patas, y los patos los que más...»_
> 
> Tu descripción de las cuatro cicatrices es excesivamente vaga: ... dos por el pecho..., dos por las piernas... Si quieres evitar usar piernas o patas, puedes recurrir a precisar el lugar exacto de las dos cicatrices de las piernas: ... una en el muslo y la otra en la rodilla, o, una cicatriz a cada lado de la pantorrilla izquierda. Sugiero el mismo proceder para las otras dos cicatrices del pecho.


Así es el original, vago o «vago». Por tanto, elegí la «por» en vez de «en». Además, utiliza una palabra para las «piernas» que es más popular/coloquial, NO cómica/irónica, que la «normal».

Gracias por la aportación.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo, de todas las palabras que han salido referidas a 'pierna' elegiría 'canilla'. 
Pero supongo que esto depende mucho de qué parte de España o del mundo sea uno.


----------



## hatzi13

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo, de todas las palabras que han salido referidas a 'pierna' elegiría 'canilla'.
> Pero supongo que esto depende mucho de qué parte de España o del mundo sea uno.



Sí, pero es que prefiero un español _neutro_. Opto por las zancas, por el momento...

Y tenías razón, me quedé dormido anoche

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Kaxgufen

hatzi13 said:


> Además, utiliza una palabra para las «piernas» que es más popular/coloquial, NO cómica/irónica, que la «normal».


En la frase hecha y de registro popular "meter la pata" es frecuente el reemplazo "meter la de andar". 
Tal vez sea algo como esto lo que estés buscando, no sé.


----------



## Circunflejo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pero nunca diría algo como 'me duele la zanca izquierda'.


Eso yo tampoco lo he escuchado.


----------



## hatzi13

Kaxgufen said:


> En la frase hecha y de registro popular "meter la pata" es frecuente el reemplazo "meter la de andar".
> Tal vez sea algo como esto lo que estés buscando, no sé.


Meter la pata: equivocarse. ¿De qué sirve eso?

Perdón, no me doy cuenta.


----------



## Marsianitoh

hatzi13 said:


> Porque en el original utiliza una palabra que es más popular, de sentido del habla del pueblo...


Es que en castellano en el habla del pueblo a las piernas se les llama " piernas", ten cuidado porque alternativas como " canillas" implican que las piernas son delgadas y "zancas" que son largas, al igual que " patorras" significaría que son cortas y gordas.


hatzi13 said:


> Jeje, ¡perdón!
> 
> "[un pedazo de tela] Había ahogado muchos gemidos. Al tenderse por primera vez, fue regado de sangre. Y no de virginidad, sino de odio. Cuatro cicatrices, las dos en el pecho y otras dos en las piernas lo _habían/ tenían_ manchado".


Lo que tú dirías entonces sería eso de arriba pero cambiando piernas por zancas o canillas. Y, no me lo tomes a mal, por favor ¿pretendes que eso sea literario y conmovedor? Lo siento Hazti, no sé si será post-comunicativo,  pero no tiene ni pies ni cabeza ¿Lo que se tiende por primera vez es el trozo de tela, o alguien que tiene cuatro heridas que sangran mancha la tela la primera vez que se tiende sobre ella?¿Qué quieres decir con " tender"? ¿Puedes describir la escena?


----------



## hatzi13

Marsianitoh said:


> Es que en castellano en el habla del pueblo a las piernas se les llama " piernas", ten cuidado porque alternativas como " canillas" implican que las piernas son delgadas y "zancas" que son largas, al igual que " patorras" significaría que son cortas y gordas.
> 
> Lo que tú dirías entonces sería eso de arriba pero cambiando piernas por zancas o canillas. Y, no me lo tomes a mal, por favor ¿pretendes que eso sea literario y conmovedor? Lo siento Hazti, no sé si será post-comunicativo,  pero no tiene ni pies ni cabeza ¿Lo que se tiende por primera vez es el trozo de tela, o alguien que tiene cuatro heridas que sangran mancha la tela la primera vez que se tiende sobre ella?¿Qué quieres decir con " tender"? ¿Puedes describir la escena?


Bueno, tienes razón porque se trata solo de un fragmento del párrafo. Se tiende el trozo, manchado por la sangre de las cicatrices de una mujer.


----------



## Marsianitoh

hatzi13 said:


> Bueno, tienes razón porque se trata solo de un fragmento del párrafo. Se tiende el trozo, manchado por la sangre de las cicatrices de una mujer.


Pero el trapo ese se tiende en el  tendedero o se extiende sobre algo...No entiendo nada chico, ¿por qué no nos cuentas qué pasa? ¿ Qué estás contando, una boda de esas en las que desvirgan a la novia con un pañuelo y luego lo enseñan, solo que en este caso la sangre no es del himen sino de cuatro heridas que tiene la mujer? ¿O hablas de una mujer que mancha una tela ( sábana???)con sus heridas al tumbarse/ tenderse sobre ella?


----------



## Kaxgufen

hatzi13 said:


> Meter la pata: equivocarse. ¿De qué sirve eso?


Esto no, sino el reemplazo*. Patas = las de andar*


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez "piernucas" 
_La balacera bañó de sangre sus pooobres piernucas, snif, snif._


----------



## hatzi13

Rocko! said:


> Tal vez "piernucas"
> _La balacera bañó de sangre sus pooobres piernucas, snif, snif._


Eso parece diminutivo ¿no?


----------



## hatzi13

Kaxgufen said:


> Esto no, sino el reemplazo*. Patas = las de andar*


Propones, pues, ¿«...y otras dos en las de andar»?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

hatzi13 said:


> Propones, pues, ¿«...y otras dos en las de andar»?


Eso sí que me suena cómico... Y creo que no pretendías eso.

Saludos


----------



## hatzi13

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Eso sí que me suena cómico... Y creo que no pretendías eso.
> 
> Saludos


A mí también. No me he dado cuenta de eso.


----------



## RIU

hatzi13 said:


> [un pedazo de tela] Había ahogado muchos gemidos. Al tenderse por primera vez, fue regado de sangre. Y no de virginidad, sino de odio. Cuatro cicatrices, las dos en el pecho y otras dos en las piernas lo _habían/ tenían_ manchado



A ver, la designación coloquial de las diferentes partes del cuerpo, en general, y sin hacer una lista exhaustiva, es:

Cabeza: melón.
Manos: zarpas.
Pies: pezuñas.
Pelo: greñas.
Nariz: tocha.
Orejas: alerones.
Dientes: piños.
Boca: buzón.

Y el de piernas es patas. 

O lo tomas, o lo dejas.

Cerrando hilo...    Es broma. Ahora bien, intentar mantener el drama usando patas, como que no, oye. Es como cuando necesitas estar serio y se te escapa la sonrisilla, que se va al traste la faena.


----------

